# discounted/cheap Lift tickets Whistler?



## catharsis (Jan 17, 2013)

When I travelled one or two yeards back from Europe to Colorado for a two week trip, after some research I found a vendor who could supply discounted lift tickets.

I am booked for a week in the CI Whistler in a few weeks, and am tacking on a few days before/after in hotels on Points.   

Does anyone know of a similar scheme or can anyone suggest the cheapest way to get a  7,8 or 9 -day ski pass(es) or even a severn of 9 or similar type of pass?

I would very much appreciate any pointers....


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in Eastern Canada and haven't skied Whistler in 6 years.  From what I know they don't actively discount, but you could well find a source for discount tickets once you arrive. Check the Liftopia link below.  I know they have lift tickets packaged with lessons which may give you a bit of a break off face value at the ticket booth.  Just checked Costco which had close to 30 discounted ski lift ticket deals....but nothing for Whistler!  Good luck!

http://www.liftopia.com


----------



## cthewrld (Jan 17, 2013)

There is something called Whistler Edge Card, this gives you discounts on lift passes, go to

http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/tickets-and-passes/discount-cards/index.aspx

Or google Whistler Edge Card


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 17, 2013)

catharsis said:


> When I travelled one or two yeards back from Europe to Colorado for a two week trip, after some research I found a vendor who could supply discounted lift tickets.
> 
> I am booked for a week in the CI Whistler in a few weeks, and am tacking on a few days before/after in hotels on Points.
> 
> ...



You could contact the concierge at CI Whistler and enquire if they offer discounts -  whistlerconcierge@clubintrawest.com


----------



## Corman (Jan 17, 2013)

We have purchased discounted tickets at the 7 11 in squamish, 45 minutes before whistler.

http://www.whistler-vacation-tips.com/7-eleven-whistler-lift-tickets.html


----------



## catharsis (Jan 22, 2013)

Chrisky said:


> You could contact the concierge at CI Whistler and enquire if they offer discounts -  whistlerconcierge@clubintrawest.com



Great Idea many thanks,

I did reach out to the concierge as I had one or two other things I wanted to look into and while he was not able to get me better rates for ski tickets, the contact details are still much appreciated.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 22, 2013)

cthewrld said:


> There is something called Whistler Edge Card, this gives you discounts on lift passes, go to
> 
> http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/tickets-and-passes/discount-cards/index.aspx
> 
> Or google Whistler Edge Card


The Edge Card is only available to residents of British Columbia and Washington (state).


Corman said:


> We have purchased discounted tickets at the 7 11 in squamish, 45 minutes before whistler.
> 
> http://www.whistler-vacation-tips.com/7-eleven-whistler-lift-tickets.html


The 7-11 may be the best alternative for those who don't qualify for an edge.

Some of the lodging vendors in Whistler also offer discounts; the last time I checked, though, it was the same discount as available at the Squamish 7-11.


----------



## eal (Jan 23, 2013)

I checked with my son who is a ski guide and lives in Squamish.  He says that the 7-11 discount lift ticket is the best (and only) deal for non BC/WA residents. There are  two stores in Squamish, 38471 CLEVELAND AVE and 1901 GARIBALDI WAY. 

He also said that if you happen to be in Seattle there is an Evo store that sells discount tickets too. The store is at 122 NW 36th Street. Purchase at the register near the entrance.


----------

